# my graveyard is up... :D



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks to some beautiful weather and with some help from my little boy, we managed to get our graveyard staked and set. I still need to rake some leaves _onto_ my yard, add my animatronics and do all the lighting but I am very pleased with the result. I took a few shots to share.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

It just grows and grows and ....! Always love seeing your display and the graveyard is perfect! Your tombstones have been a big inspiration for my own modest cemetery. Great stuff!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Yay, Brewster is up! One of my all time favorites, and this year looks to be no exception. I see the new ones peeking out of there! You really have an awesome collection of stones Kevin!


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Gorgeous graveyard! Oh if I only had that much space! It looks real!!!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I love your tombstones!


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

phenomenal.... no joke..... you should be proud. ec


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW what a fantastic collection!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Holy graveyard Batman! Gret job.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Now that, boys and ghouls, is a GRAVEYARD!!! Wow! I am so blown away. I wish you lived in my neighborhood. That must have taken years to create all those tombstones! You have reached the "graveyard nirvana" that we all wish to attain. Very, very imposing.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Truly awesome!! ...and delightfully creepy. It actually looks like a real graveyard. Nice work on the 'stones, too.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow. Now THAT is a graveyard. How many stones do you have?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ho....lee.....poop. That is a TON of stones! And they are all amazing! How many do you HAVE!!?? (envy)

And your house is cool. It looks huge! Need more pics...damn- if I had known your stuff was up, I would have run out there this weekend!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

wonderful job, nice stones!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

jaege said:


> How many stones do you have?


That is a good question, unfortunately I don't exactly know. I would guess at 80+ but I've never done an official count. I've made at least 5-10 every year for the past 9 seasons. I'm going to do the official count today, I'll post the number later on.
Thanks everyone for the great response!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap! What a gorgeous set up you have!


----------



## eVilcreations (Oct 10, 2010)

That is one WICKED graveyard!!!

Very nice work!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Simply beautiful! And your not even finished yet! Wow!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

OMG that is absolutely amazing! PLEASE post some pics with your lighting. It must look so spooky at night!


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Woah. That is a really big graveyard. And the detail, oh my lord.

So amazing.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

That is indeed cool to have that many tombstones to fill up the entire, big, front yard.

Nice !!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

LOVE it....That is a real graveyard


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow, what a collection!
I too wish I had had that kind of space for a display.
Do you fence your yard, and do you or did you have any problems with vandalism?
Did you create all of these?


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Amazing setup!


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

nice!


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 8, 2011)

That is amazing!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I quit.

GREAT setup!!!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

so. many. tombstones.

amazing.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow, that looks great. I love your stones.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Holy crap, that's an amazing graveyard. You've made lots of beautiful tombstones.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! Fantastic stones!!!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That's the closest thing to a real cemetery that I've ever seen. That's a lot of head stones! Sweet!


----------



## rpersun (Sep 29, 2011)

You totally rock. That graveyard is nothing short of spectacular. Keep up the great work.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Outstanding job. If it did not have the house in the back ground I would say also that it was a true graveyard.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

fontgeek said:


> Do you fence your yard, and do you or did you have any problems with vandalism?
> Did you create all of these?


I did a count, it turns out that I have exactly 70 different tombstones, 90% of which were created by me, the remainder were made by friends to support the effort and 5 were store-bought and given to me as gifts.

I do fence the yard, the panels are 1"x2"s and pvc conduit topped with plastic skulls connected to my 12' tall foam pillars and arch.










I have never had a problem with vandals or thieves (knocking on wood), my neighbors all seem to love the fact that we do this and I try to involve a few of the neighborhood kids in the setup and as haunters. After 8 years we've become something of a local hit.

Thanks again for all of the great comments!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Whoa, Looking Good! I'm lucky if I could fit seven tombstones in my front yard.


----------



## MRB5150 (Oct 4, 2010)

Sweet! Your set up is unreal.

All that space, all those stones, even the grass looks kind of weathered. 

Looks like the line to get in the Haunted Mansion, actually, it looks better!

nice job...


----------



## pumkinking (Oct 3, 2011)

WOW! That is a great set up.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm looking at the pics over and over and it becomes obvious that the scale of the house and size of the yard really lend themselves to such a variety of stones. You can have large imposing monuments down to small filler stones. 70 stones!!?? Wow! I think I have 20 and my little yard is packed!! I think I've put the Brewster Yard Haunt on my "bucket list." I'd love to see it in person!


----------



## 13th Ghost The Jackal (Oct 11, 2011)

Can I live in that graveyard along with my buddy the Jackal


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

A few more photos. I'll post more as I finish adding the animatronics, extra props and lighting.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

OMG! Ahh Kevin, a few gravestones you've got there? 

You have a full graveyard and I'm pretty jealous. I only have a small hand full of stones. They are great looking. Really nice.


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

one word. fantastic!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I keep coming back to this thread to look at those gorgeous pictures.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Brilliant!!! I love the Daisy Pusher stone, still chuckling about then composted bit!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Your set-up is superb. Great job on getting the neighborhood involved and inspiring future haunters.


----------



## witchywoman (Oct 24, 2005)

It gives me motivation to keep on going! I love seeing everyone's creativity! Good job! I wish I had space to keep all my Halloween deco's all year round! I would duplicate (or let me say, try) to make my yard that awesome!


----------

